# weekday fishing ... ULM



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone out there retired or otherwise able to fish during the week without too much notice? My ride or yours, start around Clems/marker 37 and go from there .... PM's ok
.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

.... preferably someone local ie: coastal bend or an hour or less from the upper laguna madre ... if you don't have a boat that's no problem ...

.


----------



## Demtx (Oct 25, 2016)

*ulm weekday fishing*

Hey Bud, I retired this year and have been looking for someone to fish with during the week also. I am local, will PM you. D


----------

